# Contador de 7 bits ascendente/descendente



## Cristhiancdbc (Feb 27, 2011)

Buenas, he buscado y buscado solución a mi incógnita y nada que doy en el clavo. Por eso he decidido postear a ver quien me ayuda. Quiero un contador de 7 bits ascendente que llegue a tope y luego automáticamente descienda a cero y lo haga asi seguidamente (de 0 a 7 y cuando llegue a 7 empiece a descender a 6 5 4 hasta 0). Hacer contadores por separados me es fácil que empiece en 0 y llegue a 7 o que empiece en 7 y llegue a 0 y sigan sus respectivos ciclos pero el problema es que no se como hacer una circuiteria que una todo eso en un solo circuito. 

Las compuertas son 7476 FF tipo J-K.... No puedo usarlo con otras compuertas. Si alguien tiene alguna forma de explicarme como hacer esta tabla de exitación o algún circuito que me ayude a entender como es para montarlo se los agradeceria. Un saludo y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola Cristhiancdbc

Con 7 BIT’s para contar solo del 0 al 7 ?.... Son demasiados, no crees ?...
Para contar del 0 al 7 solo requieres 3 BIT’s: Q1, Q2, Q4. 

Cómo tienes tu circuito para que cuente del 0 al 7 cíclicamente ?
Cómo tienes tu circuito para que cuente del 7 al 0 cíclicamente ?
Podrías adjuntar una imagen o archivo para verlos ?

Espero que en tus circuitos tengas conectadas en cada 7476 la J con la Q negada y la K con la Q.
Y la Q del primero con el Clock del siguiente..... para contar del 0 al 7.
Y la Q negada del primero con el Clock del siguiente.... para contar del 7 al 0.

Adjunta pues esos circuitos que ya tienes para decirte como se conectarían para que cuenten del 0 al 7 y de este al 0 en forma cíclica.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cristhiancdbc (Feb 27, 2011)

No logro adjuntar desde un archivo word el documento.... En el archivo solo esta el ascendente ya que el descendente es justamente lo contrario. Le hice una modificacion ahi para que contara del 0 al 7 pasa al 6 pero luego pasa al 7 otra vez y ahi se queda (hice esa modificacion buscando que pasara de 7 a 6 y luego a 5 y asi)

ahi esta el circuito


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola Cristhiancdbc

Analiza los circuitos contenidos en la imagen adjunta. Nota como están conectados; sobre todo las Q’s y los CP(Clock’s).

Notas Como el Flip-Flop de tu derecha es una replica del de en medio y el de tu izquierda es replica del de en medio ?. Los 3 Flip-Flop’s están conectados igual.

Lo único que varía para contar 0-7 ó 7-0 es la conexión entre las Q’s y los CP.
Así que para cambiar la conexión a CP debes seleccionar Q *O(OR)* Q negada Cierto ?.

Pues agrega esa *OR* cuya salida se conecta a la entrada CP; una OR a cada Flip-Flop.
Como queremos que cuente cíclicamente de 0 a 7 *Y(AND)* de 7 a 0 por lo tanto hay que agregar una *AND* a cada entrada De cada *OR*.

Una entrada de una AND se conecta a la Q, Otra Entrada De La Otra AND Se Conecta a la Q negada.
_Nos sobra una entrada de cada_ *AND*, por ellas vamos a decirle a nuestro contador en que dirección debe contar.

Ahora Bien: tenemos, de alguna manera, que detectar cuando el contador llegue a 7 y también cuando llegue a 0 para con ello poder ordenar al contador en que dirección debe contar.

Las Q’s de los Flip-Flop’s son ciertas cuando son altas (1’s), la entrada CP es cierta cuando es baja (0’s).
Así que cuando todas las Q’s son altas es 7; necesitamos una compuerta que *cuando todas sus entradas sean 1’s nos dé un cero* para el CP. La compuerta que cumple con ese estatuto es la *NAND *Cierto ?.
Por otra parte necesitamos otra compuerta que *cuando todas sus entradas sean cero nos dé un cero*. La compuerta que cumple con ese estatuto es la *OR *cierto ?.
Ya tenemos con que detectar cuando el contador llegue a 7 o a 0. 
Estas ultimas compuertas *NAND* y *OR* nos van a dar un 0 cuando el contador llegue a 7(*NAND*) o cuando llegue a 0(*OR*).  Cualquiera de ellas debe cambiar el estado de otro Flip-Flop para que con sus Q’s cambiar la dirección de conteo del contador. Cualquier 0 da 0! Qué compuerta es esta ?... una *AND* Por Supuesto.
Así que agregamos una compuerta AND cuya salida se conecta al CP de nuestro nuevo Flip-Flop, sus Q’s se conectan a _aquellas entradas de las_ *AND* que tenían una entrada libre.

En fin, analiza la segunda imagen que espero te sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.

Te toca agregar el decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos y el propio Display. Ojo no se conecta una sola resistencia sino una resistencia para cada segmento del Display.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cristhiancdbc (Feb 28, 2011)

que tal amigo, muchas gracias por tu explicación, entendí la parte teórica mas no la práctica. El circuito lo simulé y no me da. Los FF que tengo tienen la entrada Set y Clear sin negar ya que son 7476 del simulador LiveWire y al colocar estas en cero no me enciende nada y si las pongo en uno me enciende todo. Al realizar las tablas de exitación logré crear un circuito que mediante los Q´s y Q´s futuros pude ver las conexiones. Te anexo este circuito para que lo analices ya que me cuenta de 0 a 1 y se queda ahi y ni idea de porque. Ese circuito fue simulado pero con unas conexiones en los Set´s y Clear´s y dio a la perfección ahora yo al colocarlo en cero estas no enciende y si los dejo asi hace ese conteo raro. Disculpa la molestia pero me tiene demasiado intrigado este problema.

Listo. Luego de que estuviera toda la noche dandole vueltas a esto, regresé a los principios circuitales y me di cuenta de un grave problema que tenia el montaje con respecto a divisores de voltajes erroneos. A falta de resistencias en los led´s la corriente viajaba de manera continua sin restricción alguna, esto hacia que la salida de este FF (Qd menos significativo)hacia la circuiteria fuera de bajo nivel, en los niveles de 1.6 v siendo esto tomado como un cero lógico por las compuertas. Corregido esto observé con total satisfacción que la lógica funcionó y es aplicable. 

Increible que lo básico sea el problema. Eso demuestra que en la electrónica mientras mas se sabe y se aplica mas cuidado hay que tener.

Aqui anexo el circuito realizado para que lo puedan ver y comparar con el anterior.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola Cristhiancdbc

Analizando, En LiveWire, el circuito que adjuntaste en una hoja de Word veo que al parecer cuenta así:
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 6 5 4 1 0; Esto es: cuando cuenta en forma descendente le faltan los números 3 y 2.
Claro, espero no haberme equivocado en una o varias conexiones al hacer el circuito.

Te lo adjunto como imagen y el de LiveWire en un archivo comprimido ZIP.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cristhiancdbc (Mar 1, 2011)

que tal amigo, no yo lo tengo ya simulado y esta a la perfección es el último archivo de los dos que puse. Esa es la simulación correcta. Si deseas puedo enviarte en la noche la simulación con el livewire.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola Cristhiancdbc

Quiere decir entonces que no alambre bien el circuito que enviaste por eso no me funcionó bien en LiveWire.
No es necesario que me lo envíes, si te funcionó perfecto con eso hay.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cristhiancdbc (Mar 1, 2011)

muchas gracias amigo. Ahora voy a conectarle a eso un arreglo de compuertas or a los Reset de los 3 FF con la carga binaria menos significativa de un extremo y del otro conectarle unos pulsadores del 1 al 7 para poder no solo ver el conteo sino también si deseo que empiece en cualquier número de la cuenta lo haga sin dificultad y siga su cuenta luego.


----------



## LUIS08054 (Mar 2, 2011)

necesito que me ayuden como puedo hacer un contador descendente y ascendente decimal es decir de 0 a 9 ...... pero solo con biestable 7478 y 7446 y con un display de catodo comun


----------



## Cristhiancdbc (Mar 2, 2011)

dependiendo del tipo de compuerta que sea el 7478 (cosa que no se) tienes que hacer la tabla de exitación de la misma. Si es un FF (dependiendo del tipo que sea) podrias hacer lo que hice yo y lo que al parecer es lo que hay que hacer siempre que se desee eso y es tomar la cantidad de FF que necesites con respecto al numero (en tu caso 4 FF para observar en BCD el conteo) y agregar un Flip Flop mas para el control de la ascendencia y descendencia, es decir, 4 para el conteo y uno (el mas significativo) para el control. Espero te ayude la explicación.


----------



## monxa123 (Jul 28, 2017)

Buenas tardes compañeros. Estoy intentando realizar un contador de 0 a 9 con Flip Flops SN74LS76N, utilizando también un HD74LS00P, y por ultimo un SN74LS47N. 

Adjunto la imagen del protoboard que sólo me cuenta 3 y 7
Cabe mencionar que soy principiante, apenas me estoy iniciando con esto de la electrónica.

Cualquier comentario o critica, es bien recibida. Gracias.


----------

